# Moing to Qatar



## khorshed85 (Oct 22, 2012)

hi all,

I'e lately received an offer to work in Doha, Qatar. I'm not quite sure if I should accept it though, the money is quite questionable, I'm being offered 14,000 Q.R /monthly including everything (rent, car allowance,... etc). 

Other benefits are two annual tickets back home and a one month annual bonus.

Should I take it?


----------



## sarmadmqureshi (Sep 17, 2012)

What's your experience and qualification?


----------



## frsmith (Oct 24, 2012)

10 years as an HR Manager in Melb bachelor in HR


----------



## sarmadmqureshi (Sep 17, 2012)

It's less salary even houses are very high in rents compare to dubai if you are with family no way


----------



## frsmith (Oct 24, 2012)

Well accomodation is supplied so I'm been offered 17k intially and managed to push them up to 21k, but is that not much for Qatar standard? It's only me and my wife.


----------



## sarmadmqureshi (Sep 17, 2012)

It's fine then go for it


----------



## frsmith (Oct 24, 2012)

Would like to get a couple more opinions if anyone is reading this any thoughts or advise would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## a_calantha (Jan 10, 2013)

Qatar, like Dubai and Abu Dhabi are high on rent. Else, the other things are pretty much reasonable such as food, entertainment, utilities etc. I think you should go for it. Wish you luck!


----------



## dubaidweller (Jan 18, 2013)

I heard its a little expensive


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

I left Doha ard 6yrs ago.

Back then, 2BR apt (assuming you two/ with wife only) in around B to C Ring (Al Mansoura area) cost 8-9k QR per month. Cheaper at E-Ring, ard 5-6k per month for 2BR.

Set a side 2-2.5k for car. 

I spent lavishly on food for abt 1k per month, and very sure you can press this to as low as 500 for 2. 

Hope it may help you to consider ur decission


----------



## calhart (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi,
I moved to Doha nearly nine months ago and I will be honest I haven't enjoyed it one bit. Having said that I know plenty of people here who like it and have stayed a few years. Myself I have found it difficult. 
Firstly moved into apartment (6.5k per month) no electric or internet after 3 days and it took ages to get anyone to even come out.
Second was the bank, after a few months my account was blocked for no reason, I tried phoning going in the branch but it was three weeks to get access and nobody seemed bothered. 
Phone and internet is very expensive here I pay about 550 ryals a month for mobile and 333 for 2mb internet (that nearly £60) but believe me its nowhere near 2mb and on Thursday nights I get nothing at all, despite numerous requests to qtel nobody ever turns up.
So that's me I can't wait to leave the place, but as I said some like it here.


----------



## chris_uel (Oct 30, 2011)

17K is more than enough.

Doha is what you make it. Just expect the crazy. It all depends on what you like doing. Personally, I am loving it. Yes, internet can be annoying but not had problems like the previous poster. Not even with electric or the banks.

It is low on crime but driving here is insane. Personally, I love it. Learn to drive like a local and you are laughing. 

Always something to do here but it is like a building site everywhere. You just get on with it here, make friends, make the most of it.

Come on over, am sure you'd enjoy it!


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

Go for the money, save as much as you can and get out. I hated every second I was in that place and I'm not saying other places aren't more or as corrupt or depressing but its not a cakewalk.


----------



## monkeyloo (Aug 14, 2013)

How can you say go for the money? Hes not going to save much with that salary. Unless he has no life whatsoever. FAR better places than Qatar


----------



## chris_uel (Oct 30, 2011)

monkeyloo said:


> How can you say go for the money? Hes not going to save much with that salary. Unless he has no life whatsoever. FAR better places than Qatar


What are you talking about? If accommodation and such is paid then they will have plenty to save


----------



## monkeyloo (Aug 14, 2013)

Not if they want a life and not just an existence. The salary offered isn't worth it in my opinion for the lifestyle they will have.


----------



## chris_uel (Oct 30, 2011)

monkeyloo said:


> Not if they want a life and not just an existence. The salary offered isn't worth it in my opinion for the lifestyle they will have.


And what is your proof? How long have you lived there?


----------



## monkeyloo (Aug 14, 2013)

Just my opinion.
I lived there for 18 months and that was enough for me. 
I was earning a lot more than that. 
Would need to be a lot more to get me back. But eveyone to their own i guess.


----------



## wizamtvr (Jul 20, 2014)

calhart said:


> hi,
> i moved to doha nearly nine months ago and i will be honest i haven't enjoyed it one bit. Having said that i know plenty of people here who like it and have stayed a few years. Myself i have found it difficult.
> Firstly moved into apartment (6.5k per month) no electric or internet after 3 days and it took ages to get anyone to even come out.
> Second was the bank, after a few months my account was blocked for no reason, i tried phoning going in the branch but it was three weeks to get access and nobody seemed bothered.
> ...


what a alife


----------



## monkeyloo (Aug 14, 2013)

The ones that pretend to like it are kidding themselves, but if you dont do that you will talk yourself out of it. Qatar is a hole but if you can make some good money then it is worth it.
Also compared to some peoples home countries it can be ok. No disrespect to Pakistani or Nigerians but Qatar is a good option for such people, but sadly they get paid a pittance in Qatar. I guess its all relative.


----------

